# Looking in New Jersey



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am looking for a new little buddy in the New Jersey area...I have made arrangements to go to the National Show in Orlando thinking I would meet some potential sources...but any advice or leads are welcome...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Check the American Maltese Association website for breeder referrals. I am sure other members on the forum, who are from your area, will post to this thread aboiut breeders close to you. But, the AMA website is a great place to start your journey.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

yes contacted most of them...no success yet...will be waiting for the convention in Orlando in hopes of finding my new best buddy "lead" down there...but all leads are appreciated...


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Still looking in New Jersey...would appreciate any leads...going to Orlando to try to connect...Thanks...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Pookie Your Beautiful*****
*No Leads. I Know the SM Group will be able to help You.*
*Best Of Luck. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You should be able to connect with a large number of great breeders at Nationals. Have you tried Chrisman Maltese? I know a few of our members in the NY area have dogs from them. Their dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I live in NJ and I don't personally know of any maltese breeders in our state. I see, though, that there is a breeder listed in NJ on the AMA website, Castleford Yorkshire Terriers & Maltese: Hobby Breeder, Claudia Pierro, but I don't know anything about this breeder. Here's a link to the AMA breeder list in case you didn't look at it before American Maltese Association. Many breeders will be at nationals, so I'm sure that you'll be able to get some leads on new little fur-babies in our area. Wish I could make it to Orlando this year . 

Have fun and good luck finding a new malt!
Debbie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dog shows in your area are also a great way to meet local breeders and learn a lot about Maltese. Just make sure you wait to approach them until after they have shown and aren't stressed out!

You can search for shows in New Jersey here:

InfoDog AKC Dog Show Information - Search by State


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Have tried any and all breeders listed on the AMA...I really don't want to get a pup sight unseen which eliminates shipping...so I am still hoping for someone locally...meaning the Mid-Atlantic states (New Jersey, Eastern Pennsylvania, New York, Delaware, Maryland). Of course, I tried Chrisman---ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEIR PUPS!!! ... I practically stalk them on their FaceBook account...none available right now...but still hoping...will be at the Orlando show looking for leads...


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I am in NJ and 2 of the 3 of mine are from Florida. You will be able to talk to almost all the breeders from around the country in Orlando. I will be there showing my girl.


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

hey! i looked at your post & decided to check out the AKC website and found this 

AKC registered Maltese Puppies for sale in Connecticut - CT and the New England area. Maltese Breeders in Connecticut and New England

apparently they have one male avaliable right now. I can't vouch for them since i just found them online but since they were under the akc breeders they are most likely not BYBs but i didn't see any show dogs. Hope you look into it a little more and find out if they are reputable & if they aren't i hope you find a breeder soon! :biggrin: 

wish you lots of luck!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

MickysMommy said:


> hey! i looked at your post & decided to check out the AKC website and found this
> 
> AKC registered Maltese Puppies for sale in Connecticut - CT and the New England area. Maltese Breeders in Connecticut and New England
> 
> ...


I looked at this site and found no evidence of any pedigree information, they will send puppies home at 10 weeks, and there were misspelled words on the site. This doesn't look like someone who is breeding for show and to better the breed but perhaps breeding only to sell puppies.

Please use caution and do your homework. You want to find someone who will abide by the American Maltese Association Code of Ethics and is breeding to better the breed as evidenced by showing the fluffs. 

Your best bet is to talk to breeders in Orlando.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

MickysMommy said:


> hey! i looked at your post & decided to check out the AKC website and found this
> 
> AKC registered Maltese Puppies for sale in Connecticut - CT and the New England area. Maltese Breeders in Connecticut and New England
> 
> ...


Actually, the breeders who advertise on the AKC website are mostly backyard breeders. :thmbdn:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't be afraid of sight unseen if from a good breeder. I just did it and couldn't be more please. I live in Florida, but Boo came from Chrisman in Pa.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, Chrisman did have another litter born at the end of Feb. You will have to wait until 12 weeks and I don't know if they are all spoken for. He usually doesn't post them on his facebook until they are 8 weeks old. So be on the look out around the end of April.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you try Josymir Maltese in PA? Her site says she expects to have litters in April. I called her when I was looking (but she had no litters coming up) and Josy is very friendly and has some beautiful dogs. You can check her website and/or FB page.


----------

